# La page d'iCloud (source Apple Insider)



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Apple nous fait une petite fixation sur le gris moyen (cela doit être l'envers et l'endroit du polo d'iPapy  )







L'icône d'iWork est assez sympa, les autres sont déjà connues...

Y'aura de la custom dans l'air


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

J'aime bien moi !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Oui, Corentin, je suis de ton avis aussi, esthétiquement c'est du beau travail !

Ce qui est intéressant c'est la déclinaison entre le fond Mac OS Lion et celui d'iCloud... les deux textures sont superbes. Il n'y a que celle de Dashboard qui est en retrait, mais qu'on peut aisément changer.

On a une idée de ces textures ici :

System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app (faire un clic droit pour afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Ressources

Le fond Dashboard est : pirelli.png (rien à voir avec le calendrier du même nom !)

Le fond Mac OS Lion est : backgroundTile.png

Le fond de Mission Control est : defaultdesktop.png

On trouve évidemment les icônes de la corbeille, du finder, les éléments graphiques des ascenseurs et du dock... c'est un dossier à découvrir et à manier avec précaution....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Le fond iCloud pour ceux qui veulent .


----------



## CBi (10 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le fond iCloud pour ceux qui veulent .



Merci. 
Une fois de plus, c'est épatant comment Apple sait trouver le détail qui fait la différence = ce fond "sweater de Steve" est devenu mon fond de bureau, et l'impression de confort qui s'en dégage est à peine croyable...


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2011)

Je l'avais prédis 


wath68 a dit:


> En passant, un petit délire matinal après avoir lu les news de MacGe, et plus particulièrement celle-ci :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/210832/icloud-du-nouveau



Personnellement, je trouve que ça fait vraiment Sweater qui a des kilomètres au compteur, c'est un peu trop délavé à mon gout.
Celui du haut de cette page passe déjà mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Quel visionnaire .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

@wath68

Pas mieux que les tee-shirt bleu schtroumf des Genius des Apple Store !

:rateau:

Ceci étant, Steve Jobs s'habille (pour le haut) ici :

http://www.vonrosen.com/

C'est un cashemere noir qui ne coûte que 616 $


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2011)

616 $ ??   wow j'espère qu'il a au moins une bonne paye à la fin du mois pour pouvoir se payer ses cols-roulés à ce prix-là.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Tu parles c'est un pauvre qui vend des pommes pour survivre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> 616 $ ??   wow j'espère qu'il a au moins une bonne paye à la fin du mois pour pouvoir se payer ses cols-roulés à ce prix-là.



Steve Jobs est payé par Apple 1$ par mois.

Il lui faut donc plus de 51 mois pour pouvoir se payer le haut de sa tenue.



Pour le bas, c'est le même jean et les mêmes Nike depuis des années....


----------

